# DIY Emmco style peanut holders



## wildo

I made this in the last couple days. Thought you guys might like to see...

$32 in steel









Two sets of legs welded up with the support arms in place









One holder complete. I opted to make the center bar bolt in so theoretically it could be broken down if needed.









Second one done









I found these rubber chair caps at Lowes that fit the 1" square tube perfectly









Beta testing 









Complete!


















These things are available at Emmco Agility for a lofty $150 each! My pair cost me $56 to make.


----------



## Neo93

Do you think PVC would work as well as the steel? Thinking I might get DH to make me a set.


----------



## wildo

Yes. It will work fine. Here's instructions: 
http://www.pawsitive-performance.com/uploads/3/4/0/9/3409979/diy_fitpaws_peanut_holder.pdf


----------



## middleofnowhere

Copper tubing would be another material.

But tell me = what do you use for cheap nuts?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Geez. your quality level is so much higher then mine, I'd be sawing up PVC pipe


----------

